# Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada



## Geoste (Oct 25, 2008)

We are looking for players to join an established RPG group in the Kitchener – Waterloo area, near Fairview Mall. We are matured role-players who like to have a good and fun time. None of us are younger than 30. We are comprised of players who were at one time looking for other groups to join – just like you.

Games that we play could range from RPGs to boardgames (I.e.: Axis and Allies) but it is indeed mostly RPGs. Upcoming (as of Oct 2008) is a planned D&D 3.5 Edition campaign that I plan on continuing which deals with the original Temple of Elemental Evil super-module with much additions and changes by the DM.

Serious inquiries only! Reach me at saginmerusan AT yahoo DOT com to find out if we mesh.


----------

